# Early 4/30/13



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

I went a different direction this AM and picked up this Trio. Hour and a half of good medicine and a beautiful sunrise before starting my work day. Thank God for Good Times and good health. :thumbup:


----------



## Bigdady (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice flatties Big Mike... live bait or gulps..?


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

Bigdady said:


> Nice flatties Big Mike... live bait or gulps..?


Thanks, Either of those would have been a blast but these three fell to a gig sir!


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey !!! you sure been a killing some big fish, you earn the name" BIG MIKE " :thumbup:


----------



## The Barb (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey Mike,Hope you got my PM,we will have to double up sometimes,congrads on the fish and You saw what I had,nothing really to bragg about,look forward to seeing you on the water soon,GOOD HUNTING and full plates...


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the report and the photos.


----------



## stealthy (Nov 1, 2007)

*nice looking catch*

I say- you know a flounder slayer by the markings around the gills.:yes: The flattys fear you capy tan (captain). Nice post!


----------

